# Is the 922 the only new receiver planned?



## flatus

I can see a lot of people are pretty excited about the 922 release. It certainly sounds worthy of the fanfare.
However, for someone like me, those new features don't mean a lot. I just like to see a new dvr model that has the same basic features of a 721 or 612, except with a larger HD, a more customizable UI/remote and stable firmware.


----------



## coldsteel

There's an SD version of the 612 coming out.


----------



## finniganps

I'd like an actual RELEASE date for the 922 as well as what existing customers will have to pay to get it.


----------



## jkane

flatus said:


> <snip> I just like to see a new dvr model that has <snip> a more customizable UI/remote and stable firmware.


ROTFL!

Like that will ever happen on any model! Dreaming is fun isn't it? Those have not been Dish Network's strong points.


----------



## dragon342

jkane said:


> ROTFL!
> 
> Like that will ever happen on any model! Dreaming is fun isn't it? Those have not been Dish Network's strong points.


As far as the official release , 922 is the only rcvr coming out, i heard that the 922 is much powerful than the 722,


----------



## BattleZone

coldsteel said:


> There's an SD version of the 612 coming out.


I strongly doubt it. Dish hasn't had an SD receiver in production for almost a year now, and more and more SD installs are being done with HD equipment. All Eastern Arc installs use HD equipment exclusively, and due to the shortage of refurb 311s and 322s, 211s and 222s are routinely installed instead.

While there are still many millions of MPEG2/SD receivers still in use, all new production is HD/MPEG4 receivers.


----------



## flatus

jkane said:


> ROTFL!
> 
> Like that will ever happen on any model! Dreaming is fun isn't it? Those have not been Dish Network's strong points.


Yeah, dreaming is fun. But I also think that there are not a whole lot of new features to add to future models that will give any value to the average person.


----------



## GrumpyBear

BattleZone said:



> I strongly doubt it. Dish hasn't had an SD receiver in production for almost a year now, and more and more SD installs are being done with HD equipment. All Eastern Arc installs use HD equipment exclusively, and due to the shortage of refurb 311s and 322s, 211s and 222s are routinely installed instead.
> 
> While there are still many millions of MPEG2/SD receivers still in use, all new production is HD/MPEG4 receivers.


Creating a "NEW" SD DVR, doesn't make much since. I have enjoyed the recent Firmware/UI to my 510d, but I am not sure how long I can expect those.


----------



## P Smith

dragon342 said:


> As far as the official release , 922 is the only rcvr coming out, i heard that the 922 is much powerful than the 722,


By FCC filing it's looks as 722k with Sling incorporated, eg same core chips.


----------



## fryguy503

There is infact a SD Solo DVR coming out this year the "512" To assist the the conforming of the new rcvr level pricing structure we need to have a SD Solo DVR w/ dual tunner ( Ala SD version of the 612 ) that we can offer to new customers so they dont have to pay more for a VIP612 per mo as an additional rcvr. It will be the exact same thing as the 510 yet with a dual tuner input instead of single. From what I have been told, it will be the last SD rcvr family made.


----------



## flatus

fryguy503 said:


> There is infact a SD Solo DVR coming out this year the "512" To assist the the conforming of the new rcvr level pricing structure we need to have a SD Solo DVR w/ dual tunner ( Ala SD version of the 612 ) that we can offer to new customers so they dont have to pay more for a VIP612 per mo as an additional rcvr. It will be the exact same thing as the 510 yet with a dual tuner input instead of single. From what I have been told, it will be the last SD rcvr family made.


That seems strange. I would think they would want as many people as possible to have mpeg4 capable receivers. Unless this new unit is signifigantly cheaper to manufacture than a 612.


----------



## phrelin

flatus said:


> That seems strange. I would think they would want as many people as possible to have mpeg4 capable receivers. Unless this new unit is signifigantly cheaper to manufacture than a 612.


I would assume this will be a MPEG2/MPEG4 capable DVR that won't handle HD channels. It certainly wouldn't need a 1TB internal hard drive. But without MPEG4, it won't be of much help moving legacy customers into the MPEG4 mode. Probably a dumbed-down 612. But who knows?


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> By FCC filing it's looks as 722k with Sling incorporated, eg same core chips.


Hopefully it means one can plug in the 700U USB adaptor and turn a 722K into a 922.


----------



## Jhon69

fryguy503 said:


> There is infact a SD Solo DVR coming out this year the "512" To assist the the conforming of the new rcvr level pricing structure we need to have a SD Solo DVR w/ dual tunner ( Ala SD version of the 612 ) that we can offer to new customers so they dont have to pay more for a VIP612 per mo as an additional rcvr. It will be the exact same thing as the 510 yet with a dual tuner input instead of single. From what I have been told, it will be the last SD rcvr family made.


Let's hope it has 2-120 minute live buffers like my 625 and not 2-60 minute live buffers like the VIPs.


----------



## BobaBird

I expect your hope will be fulfilled, as I was told the 512 is basically a Single Mode only 522. Also, some of the 512s (and reman'd 522s) _may_ have a 160GB instead of the regular 120GB. There was not one on display.


flatus said:


> That seems strange. I would think they would want as many people as possible to have mpeg4 capable receivers. Unless this new unit is signifigantly cheaper to manufacture than a 612.


That's exactly the case. They're upgrading all receivers in HD households but don't want to invest a more expensive receiver on ones getting a budget SD-only package.


----------



## P Smith

If you own the 522, it's pretty easy to install approved 250 GB disk and enjoy it as practically equival to 625.


----------



## flatus

BobaBird said:


> I expect your hope will be fulfilled, as I was told the 512 is basically a Single Mode only 522. Also, some of the 512s (and reman'd 522s) _may_ have a 160GB instead of the regular 120GB. There was not one on display.
> That's exactly the case. They're upgrading all receivers in HD households but don't want to invest a more expensive receiver on ones getting a budget SD-only package.


So SD receivers are still a lot cheaper to manufacture compared to HD receivers? I guess I'm assuming that HD will become so widespread that soon cable/sat won't be able to charge a premimum for it. I dunno, maybe SD will be around longer than i thought.

Personally, I would like to have a receiver along the lines of a 612, but they seem to be pretty error prone and relatively unsupported. A 612 with a larger HD, 180 min buffers, and an improved UI/remote I'd be quite happy.


----------

